# P229 Mag release, anyone know how to switch for leftys?



## judd (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello, did a search and didn't net any results. Anyone know how or where to find directions to switch the slide release button my my new 229 Elite? Thanks for any help!

Judd


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I would like to try that on my 220.


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

It has been awhile since I have done that , all I'll say is make sure you get the pin in right or you are screwed big time


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

As with most things, switching sides on the mag release button is not hard but there is a right way and a wrong way. Unfortunately, if you get it wrong you're in DEEP trouble. I'd suggest getting the Sig Armorer DVD here:

http://www.topgunsupply.com/sig-sauer-armorers-course-dvd_p-series.html

and then it should be easy.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

while were talking about DVD's, which is a better investment Sig Armorer DVD or AGI? Eventually I will get both but the BOSS says I can only have one right now (since I just bought 3 228 mags)


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Start with the Armorers DVD. LOTS of good info there. A quick "cliff notes" version if you have the tools and skills can be seen here: 



 Just flip the mag release parts when putting it back together.


----------

